# imaginar/imaginarse



## Pitt

Hola a todos:

Quisiera saber si ambas frases son correctas:

1. En momentos silenciosos *te* [C.D.] imagino.
2. En momentos silenciosos *te* [C.D.] imagino *a ti* [C.D.].

Saludos


----------



## maremagnum

Es mucho más correcta la segunda; la primera queda incompleta. Esta primera sería válida, si a continuación explicas qué está haciendo esa persona:

"En momentos silenciosos te imagino (a tí) balilando, cantando..."


----------



## Pitt

¡Gracias! Quisiera saber si también es posible:

Me [C.I.] te [C.D.] imagino bailando.

Saludos


----------



## maremagnum

Al revés sí: 
"Te me imagino bailando"

De hecho, "Me te..." es un error bastante común incluso en gente de habla española.


----------



## malina

Pitt said:


> ¡Gracias! Quisiera saber si también es posible:
> 
> Me [C.I.] te [C.D.] imagino bailando.
> 
> Saludos


 

Hola,

imaginar o imaginarse. Así que *me *no es CI sino parte de un verbo pronominal.

Por otra parte no me suena naturall ninguna de las dos opciones:

Me te imagino bailando
Te me imagino bailando

Únicamente veo que tenga sentido Te imagino bailando.


----------



## Pitt

malina said:


> Hola,
> 
> imaginar o imaginarse. Así que *me *no es CI sino parte de un verbo pronominal.
> 
> Por otra parte no me suena naturall ninguna de las dos opciones:
> 
> Me te imagino bailando
> Te me imagino bailando
> 
> Únicamente veo que tenga sentido Te imagino bailando.


 
¡Gracias por tu aclaración!
Ahora lo he entendido: ME es una parte del verbo pronominal *imaginarse*:
no funciona como C.D. o C.I.

Es correcto: Te (C.D.) imagino bailando.

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Es correcto: Te (C.D.) imagino bailando.

Pitt, fíjate. El gerundio puede tener un significado ambiguo:
¿Mientras bailas tú o es ella la que baila en tu imaginación?

Saludos


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:
De acuerdo con Malina: "te me imagino" no funciona (mucho menos "me te imagino", como bien señala Maremagnum). 

Sólo funciona si el verbo es pronominal/reflexivo, el sujeto es "tú" y "me" es cualquier tipo de C.I. (en especial un C.I. de interés): 
Te me escondiste. = Tú te escondiste de mí. _<—De "esconderse"._
Te me bañas ya mismo. —> _Quiero que te bañes ya mismo._ _<—De "bañar(se)", C.D.= te._

Recuerda que la secuencia en un grupo de pronombres clíticos es así: inicia el "se", luego los de segunda persona, luego los de primera y, al final los, de tercera.

*se* + *te*/*os*/*le(s)* + *me*/*nos* + *lo*/*la*/*le(s)* _<—El "le(s)" azul es para "usted(es)"._

Que unos se usen juntos y otros nunca se encuentren depende de la lógica del verbo. Tampoco es posible que haya dos de la misma persona aún con diferente número: nos me, te os

La versión correcta de tu frase no incluye dos pronombres clíticos: "Me imagino que bailas _(C.D.: que bailas)_" o "Te imagino bailando _(C.D.: te)_", con una leve diferencia de sentidos.

Y en tu primer ejemplo, puedes omitir el C.D. explícito "a ti" si no pretendes énfasis o especificación: En momentos silenciosos *te *imagino [*a ti*].

Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

Pitt said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Quisiera saber si ambas frases son correctas:
> 
> 1. En momentos silenciosos *te* [C.D.] imagino.
> 2. En momentos silenciosos *te* [C.D.] imagino *a ti* [C.D.].
> 
> Saludos




De acuerdo con Milton. 

Creo que para que suene más natural es mejor cambiar de verbo y también la construcción adjetiva: _* En momentos de silencio pienso en ti.*_


----------



## Pitt

Milton Sand said:


> Recuerda que la secuencia en un grupo de pronombres clíticos es así: inicia el "se", luego los de segunda persona, luego los de primera y, al final los, de tercera.
> 
> *se* + *te*/*os*/*le(s)* + *me*/*nos* + *lo*/*la*/*le(s)* _<—El "le(s)" azul es para "usted(es)"._
> 
> La versión correcta de tu frase no incluye dos pronombres clíticos: "Me imagino que bailas _(C.D.: que bailas)_" o "Te imagino bailando _(C.D.: te)_", con una leve diferencia de sentidos.


 
Hola Milton: 

Has explicado bien la secuencia de los pronombres (se-2-1-3).
Creo que te he entendido bien:

Me imagino que bailas [C.D.].
Me imagino un mundo mejor [C.D.].

En ambas frases ME es un componente del verbo pronominal *imaginarse*: no funciona como C.I.

¿Es correcto así?


----------



## Ynez

imaginar is like dream
imaginarse is like think



Imagino que bailas.
Imagino un mundo mejor.

Me imagino que cuando bailas estarás muy guapa.
Me imagino que nunca bailarías conmigo, ¿o quizás sí?


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi again,
Inesita tiene razón: esos son los sentidos de los verbos. Aunque el contexto y la entonación podría hacerlos variar un poco.

Podemos significar:

Me imagino que bailas._ = Supongo que bailas. / _
Cuando estoy solo en las tardes, me imagino que bailas conmigo. = ..._hago de cuenta_/ simulo que bailas conmigo.

Imagino que bailas. _= Fantaseo con que bailas._
Te imagino bailando. _= Te veo en mi imaginación bailando. / Te sueño bailando._
Me imagino bailando contigo. _= Me veo bailando contigo._ <— C.D. "me".

Espero no estar enredando el hilo .

Regards


----------



## Pitt

Milton Sand said:


> Me imagino bailando contigo. _= Me veo bailando contigo._ <— C.D. "me".


 
Hola de nuevo:

*Me* imagino bailando contigo.

Si lo he entendido bien ME es un componente del verbo *imaginarse*. ¿Es verdad?


----------



## Vergari

Hola Pitt:

¡Cuánta imaginación! Sí, imaginar*se* es un verbo pronominal, y el _me _de tu frase, corresponde a un pronombre de la primera personal del singular.

Es una cuestión de sintaxis, o sea de orden de los elementos en la frase: en el infinitivo va detrás, pero cuando se conjuga se pone delante del verbo, por ejemplo:

Me imagino bailando contigo.
Se imagina bailando contigo.
Te imagino bailando contigo.
Nos imaginamos bailando contigo.

Ahora bien, en el imperativo: "Imagíname bailando contigo". Pero si negamos el imperativo entonces la sintaxis vuelve a cambiar: "No me imagines bailando contigo"

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

¡Muchas gracias! En este contexto quisiera saber si ambas frases son posibles:

1. Me imagino un mundo sin fronteras.
2. Imagino un mundo sin fronteras. 

Creo que la segunda frase no es posible. 

Saludos


----------



## Vergari

Hola Pitt:

Ambas son correctas.

Saludos


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi again,





Pitt said:


> 1. Me imagino un mundo sin fronteras. = Me sumerjo en la idea de un... / Hago de cuenta que estoy en un...
> 2. Imagino un mundo sin fronteras. = Diseño /pienso /me dibujo un...
> 
> Creo que la segunda frase no es posible. _<—Pues sí que lo es!_


Regards


----------



## Pitt

¡Gracias! Si lo he entendido bien ambas frases son correctas:

1. No puedes imaginar cuanto te quiero.
2. No puedes imaginar*te* cuanto te quiero.

¿Es *te *un componente del verbo *imaginarse *o un dativo de interés?

Saludos


----------



## Milton Sand

Pitt said:


> ¡Gracias! Si lo he entendido bien ambas frases son correctas:
> 
> 1. No puedes imaginar cuánto te quiero. *√ *_<—You are not able to figure it out, maybe you are not interested._
> 2. No puedes imaginar*te* cuánto te quiero.*√ *_<—No matter how much you try, you can't picture it in your mind._
> 
> ¿Es *te *un componente del verbo *imaginarse *o un dativo de interés?


Your thread has helped me understand better these verbs. 

*Imaginar:* To dream up, plot an idea, design something, draw a picture, represent a concept... all in one's mind, etc. _<— If "se" is used, it's just as reflexive (oneself). _

*Imaginar(se)*: To suppose, figure out, etc. _<—This "se" of interest brings a sense of will or emphasizes that it's a personal consideration. Like in your examples._

*Imaginarse:* To fantasize, daydream, to be influenced by a scene imaginated by oneself.

Regards


----------



## maremagnum

Pitt said:


> ¡Gracias! Si lo he entendido bien ambas frases son correctas:
> 
> 1. No puedes imaginar cuanto te quiero.
> 2. No puedes imaginar*te* cuanto te quiero.
> 
> ¿Es *te *un componente del verbo *imaginarse *o un dativo de interés?
> 
> Saludos


 
Este *te* es parte del verbo, es la parte reflexiva del verbo imaginar-se (en este caso segunda persona singular). Si fuera dativo implicaría que se está imaginando a sí mismo, lo cual en este ejemplo no tiene mucho sentido. En cambio:

"No puedes imaginarte bailando": No puedes tener en tu mente una imagen de tí mismo bailando. Aquí sí que *te *sería un complemento (lo que no tengo muy claro es si directo o indirecto)


----------



## Pitt

Hola den nuevo:

He sacado del DRAE:

*imaginar**.*
(Del lat. _imagināri_).
*1. *tr. Representar idealmente algo, inventarlo, crearlo en la imaginación. U. t. c. prnl.
*2. *tr. Presumir, sospechar. U. t. c. prnl.
*3. *tr. ant. Adornar con imágenes un sitio.
*4. *prnl. Creer o figurarse que se es algo.

Creo que según la acepción 1 ambas frases son posibles:
1. No puedo imaginar una vida sin ti.
2. No *me* puedo imaginar una vida sin ti (uso pronominal).

Saludos


----------



## maremagnum

y además:

3. No puedo imaginar*me* una vida sin ti.


----------



## Pitt

maremagnum said:


> y además:
> 
> 3. No puedo imaginar*me* una vida sin ti.


 
¡Muchas gracias! ¿Qué función tiene 'me'? Quizás 'me' es un dativo de interés.

Saludos


----------



## Ynez

Pitt said:


> ¡Muchas gracias! En este contexto quisiera saber si ambas frases son posibles:
> 
> 1. Me imagino un mundo sin fronteras.
> 2. Imagino un mundo sin fronteras.
> 
> Creo que la segunda frase no es posible.
> 
> Saludos



El tema es realmente confuso. Esas oraciones no suenan mal, pero fuera de contexto resulta difícil decir con seguridad si las usamos o no.

Yo pienso que no diríamos la 1. Si por ejemplo añado:

_Cuando cierro los ojos, imagino un mundo sin fronteras._

Yo solo lo diría ahí con "imagino", no la otra opción.


----------



## Ynez

Pitt said:


> Creo que según la acepción 1 ambas frases son posibles:
> 1. No puedo imaginar una vida sin ti.
> 2. No *me* puedo imaginar una vida sin ti (uso pronominal).



Estas dos sí que son normales. Aquí la idea de "imaginar/se" es "concebir/comprender/creer que es posible".


Sigue preguntando, a ver si nos aclaramos.


----------



## Ynez

Más. Si digo:

_Cuando cierro los ojos me imagino bailando contigo.
_
Yo creo que el verbo es "imaginar", no "imaginarse". Y la prueba es que igual diríamos:

_Cuando cierro los ojos te imagino bailando conmigo._


"Imaginarse" para mí es el que usamos en:

_Este se imagina que yo le voy a hacer todo su trabajo. (=se cree que...)


¿A qué hora llegan tus padres? No sé, pero me imagino que sobre las 7 de la tarde._ (supongo/creo que sobre las 7...)


----------



## Pitt

Ynez said:


> :
> 
> _Cuando cierro los ojos me imagino bailando contigo._
> 
> Yo creo que el verbo es "imaginar", no "imaginarse". Y la prueba es que igual diríamos:
> 
> _Cuando cierro los ojos te imagino bailando conmigo._


 
Yo también creo que se trata del verbo 'imaginar':

Cuando cierro los ojos me [c. directo] imagino bailando contigo.
Cuando cierro los ojos te [c. directo] imagino bailando conmigo.

Saludos


----------

